# ERecovery Management Fail



## fotka101 (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a Acer Aspire One D255. I'm trying to restore it to it's original factory process. But whenever i try to restore it it fails at about 14% and says "Restore failed - Error code= 0x45d (WIMApplyImage cannot apply image : The request could not be preformed because of an I/O device error.)"
So what should i do to make it the netbook work again?:4-dontkno


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

It sounds like the HDD may have failed or there is a problem with the recovery partition.

http://acer.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2631

Run HDD diags - http://www.carrona.org/hddiag.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

